# Work Station Lights



## Kevin (Feb 29, 2016)

I haven't looked far & wide but these look like a fair deal for $35. Does anyone have them, or do you know of some other high quality lights that don't cost $100 or more like most of the ones I am finding? 

Magnetic-Mount LED Work Light


----------



## Kevin (Feb 29, 2016)

This looks pretty good. Quite a few woodworkers reviewed the light. I ordered a couple I'll let you know. 

iGaging Zoomflex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 29, 2016)

Are you looking for something that is moveable like that?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 29, 2016)

If by moveable you me from station to station no not really. If you mean by flexible shaft yes definitely.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 29, 2016)

I'll be interested to see your review, I need to add a few lights to a couple places in my shop and these look good.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 29, 2016)

Pretty cool Kev, I like the flashlight one as you could change it to a better flashlight as the technology improves, led's are getting better all the time.
I have been buying any old shop or drafting table lights that I can find at auctions, garage sales, etc. I want lots of light at all my machines, eyes aren't getting any better you know.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kevin (Feb 29, 2016)

I agree Greg. No such thing as too much light. I wish I had enough lighting in my shop it doubled as a heater in winter. :-D

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 29, 2016)

I bought 2 a few months ago for my mill. Very happy with the quality - heavy and good light. Only limited use so far, though - but better than some I've tried before.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 29, 2016)

Which are you refcerring to Hen the one i linked on the firet post or second


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 29, 2016)

let me shoot you a message Kevin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Which are you refcerring to Hen the one i linked on the firet post or second


Funny, I didn't notice the link in the second post, but I have those, too. I bought those a few years ago. They are good and put out very nice (and adjustable) light. I prefer the first link because the neck is longer and the base heavier/sturdier. Both are nice, though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## justallan (Mar 28, 2016)

@Kevin, what's the word on the lights that you got?
My only problem with the ones that you showed are that they are battery powered. I just know that would bite me in the butt.
Awhile back I bought a small LED portable shop light from HF (probably 3x5") and think it's pretty near useless from 3'.
I'm waiting for someone to come along that thinks they need one. I bet they never ask me for anything again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 28, 2016)

I recently got this one on the recommentadion of a friend. It's a good deal, works great, but not bright enough for what I wanted to use it for, (to stand-off a ways and still see into deep bowls, etc) but it will be great for use with the bandsaw and drill press. A corded light always seems to be getting in my way, but I may have to put up with it to get the lumes I need.....


----------



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2016)

Allan they are very bright, and don't eat batteries like some of the other China lights I have bought. The light pattern is adjustable by moving the light housing in and out versus twisting. Also there are 3 light modes: bright, dim, and bright emergency flashing. Not SOS like some just strobe. So when you turn it on you have to click past strobe or dim if that's what mode it comes on in. Well you don't actually pish the on/off button all the way off, there's a half detent that you use to cycle through the modes. 

I would like to have a light with just the bright only and adjustable beam but I have gotten used to these and for the price they are okay. On high intensity narrow beam they're bright enough to illuminate critter eyes about 100' away!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> A corded light always seems to be getting in my way, but I may have to put up with it to get the lumes I need.....



Barry, would this be good for you? Cap light


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 28, 2016)

Iv'e thought about head lamps, but what I need is a light I can place near the end of my lathe bed, out of my way, that shines bright and continuously into the cavity I'm working on. Maybe a spotlight of some sort...


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2016)

well well well...looks like our new member, @Cindy Drozda has this light on her site..
http://www.cindydrozda.com/html/LED_Lights.html









Interesting what google pix comes up with for lathe lights...

then here's these two at Home cheapo...
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Limeligh...PIPHorizontal1_rr-_-205510996-_-205137174-_-N





http://www.homedepot.com/p/Newhouse...PIPHorizontal1_rr-_-205510996-_-205051909-_-N






It's a toss up for me now....I have actually been looking for these. I wanted a magnetic base, but can't seem to find one that I liked until I just saw Cindy's. I can always put my own magnets on the ones fro HD and they are more cost effective for me...plus they are not battery operated.


----------



## Cindy Drozda (Mar 28, 2016)

If you like rigging up your own magnets, you can buy the light that I sell on my website from Ikea and do it yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 29, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Iv'e thought about head lamps, but what I need is a light I can place near the end of my lathe bed, out of my way, that shines bright and continuously into the cavity I'm working on. Maybe a spotlight of some sort...



I use a dock light for my grinder. They are probably out of the price range kevin mentioned but thought I would mention it in case anyone was interested. Ive got an LED bulb for mine that has got like 9 leds in it. Ive really liked it so far. They have all different lengths of the arms. Mine will go out 5 feet and also swivels up and down instead of just left and right like the one in the pic. 

I dont own this particular one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2016)

I thought of that one too Cody, and I saw the arcitect swing arm lamp. Smaller scale...
Like this....





But...I like the goose neck kind better....


----------



## Cindy Drozda (Mar 29, 2016)

If you like those swing arm lamps, Home Depot has a Cree LED 8 Watt (60 Watt replacement) for about $5. The "daylight" one is a good quality of light. A great deal, and I've replaced the CFL bulbs in all my work lights with these.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 29, 2016)

_ I got several from Enco and MSC that had flexible arm which uses standard light bulbs and I put a 45 watt small spot light bulb in it. They have them on sale every now and then in the 50 to 60 dollar range. They come with magnetic base or clamp on but because of the medal dust I prefer the clamp on_


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2016)

Cindy Drozda said:


> If you like those swing arm lamps, Home Depot has a Cree LED 8 Watt (60 Watt replacement) for about $5. The "daylight" one is a good quality of light. A great deal, and I've replaced the CFL bulbs in all my work lights with these.



I've yet to try any high watt LCD lights in my ship yet. I'm using high watt CFL's and can't imagine better lighting. I like it BRIGHT in my shop. The minimum size I have hanging is 200W and the largest is a 250W - these are not equivalents they are the actual rating. But the most important thing as you probably know is the light spectrum. The minimum I am running is 5000K up to 6400. It's like daytime under these lights. 

They aren't cheap but tney have come down just over the past couple years. I haven't studied up on LCD lights and do not know what kind of spectrum the large watt lights offer nor how they compare to the CFLs in price. My shop is 40 x 50 x 12' walls 14' ridge so it takes a lot of photons to fill it. @gman2431 is the LED guru I need to take some time and let him learn me more better on 'em.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 29, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I thought of that one too Cody, and I saw the arcitect swing arm lamp. Smaller scale...
> Like this....
> 
> 
> ...


I have been buying this style of light at every auction and garage sale that I can find. I'll fill them with 100 watt equivalent cfl's. I like led's but they are still pricey and they don't seem to last as long as stated and they give off a lot of heat. My entire shop is lit with fluorescent lights t-5's and t-8's and it is well lit in there now. Led technology is getting better but still has a way to go and the prices need to come down. Kind of like what cfl's where when they first came out. I might try a few led bulbs in the light fixtures that I have been buying. I seem to mount these lights on various machines as work lights, I even mount them on tripods and use them at the bench as needed. and of course they are mounted on or near my metal working machines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have been buying this style of light at every auction and garage sale that I can find. I'll fill them with 100 watt equivalent cfl's. I like led's but they are still pricey and they don't seem to last as long as stated and they give off a lot of heat. My entire shop is lit with fluorescent lights t-5's and t-8's and it is well lit in there now. Led technology is getting better but still has a way to go and the prices need to come down. Kind of like what cfl's where when they first came out. I might try a few led bulbs in the light fixtures that I have been buying. I seem to mount these lights on various machines as work lights, I even mount them on tripods and use them at the bench as needed. and of course they are mounted on or near my metal working machines.



You guys must have better luck with those arm lights dock lights whatever they're caled - they never stay put for me I hate them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2016)

You can tighten up the screws that hold em together at the pivot...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 29, 2016)

Cody Killgore said:


> I use a dock light for my grinder. They are probably out of the price range kevin mentioned but thought I would mention it in case anyone was interested. Ive got an LED bulb for mine that has got like 9 leds in it. Ive really liked it so far. They have all different lengths of the arms. Mine will go out 5 feet and also swivels up and down instead of just left and right like the one in the pic.
> 
> I dont own this particular one.
> 
> View attachment 100530


Yea, one of those would be great, especially if I could mount it overhead... I'd like to do the same thing with a dock fan....


----------



## DKMD (Mar 29, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> ...I like led's but they are still pricey and they don't seem to last as long as stated and they give off a lot of heat...



I don't get any heat from out LEDs. That's what I've used in my wooden lampshades for a while, and they don't warm up at all. Maybe there are different kinds of LED lights though...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 29, 2016)

Mine has gotten a bit loose a few times and I just tighten it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> You can tighten up the screws that hold em together at the pivot...



And re-tighten, and re-tighten, and re-tighten . . . I get tired of re-tightening the durn things. Even the expensive one I bought stopped holding after about a year. I won't ever buy anymore of those.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 29, 2016)

I've got several of the swing arm lamps in the shop, but I prefer the clamp on model; has a 3/8" - 1/2" shaft on the base that drops in a round hole on the useless clamp. Simply drill an appropriately sized hole in your work bench where you need it, and drop the lamp in; pitch the clamp in the corner, they're kinda mickey mouse and break fairly easy.

The one with the LED lit Magnifying Glass is great for detail work too! It gets used A LOT!!! Doesn't cast a lot of glare but affords plenty of light when you're working on little things. My scroll saw says the magnifier is supposed to fit it, but I'm going to have to turn some bushings for the holes. Peg on the Magnifier is too small, the regular swing arms are too big.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 30, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I don't get any heat from out LEDs. That's what I've used in my wooden lampshades for a while, and they don't warm up at all. Maybe there are different kinds of LED lights though...



That would be the difference in the quality of the LED and how hard the company making them is driving them to max watts. I see the heat problem all the time when we try diferent vendors, it can be a nightmare.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MKTacop (Mar 30, 2016)

I bought one of these to use on my bandsaw. Works great and can be run off the AC outlet on my saw. The magnetic base and goose neck let me shine it right where I need the light the most.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Mar 30, 2016)

I slapped this one together about a year ago. It's the IKEA LED lamp. Works great. Added a 25lb magnet to the base.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 30, 2016)

.


http://www.homedepot.com/p/75-Watt-Incandescent-Clamp-Light-HD-200PDQ/205139241

I'm making this up as I go....I am going to get 2 of each. and that makes $43.50 all together. I already have the (ridiculously bright) led lights from my brother, and I also have a couple of huge magnets and clips, so I'm good on that too...
How'd I do?


----------



## SENC (Mar 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> .
> 
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/75-Watt-Incandescent-Clamp-Light-HD-200PDQ/205139241
> ...


And you'll be able to sing into it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 30, 2016)

Yep...I have a couple of sm57's and a beta 58.


----------

